# Norco revolver 650b carbon



## xcbiker88 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand mehr Infos zum Revolver 650b?? Im speziellen die Geometriedaten würden mich sehr interessieren!!


----------



## DirkCC (2. November 2013)

Hallo,

die stehen doch auf der Homepage oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Was mich wundert... wenn man auf deutsch umstellt gibt es nur noch die 7er Reihe und die 9er Reihe verschwindet? Gibt's die in Deutschland nicht?

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (19. April 2015)

Wie schaut´s aaus, hat hier jemand das Revoler und kann etwas darüber berichten?
Hätte evtl. auch interesse an einem.


----------

